# Urgent help needed with Hotronix Auto Open



## TshirtGuru (Jul 9, 2008)

Hi,

I need urgent help as we are in the middle of a print run right now for 400 shirts. My 16x20 Hotronix auto open stopped working. Basically it pops up by itself, but then the gas lifts won't lift up. Even if I try forcing it up by hand, it's stuck. Anyone have this problem happen and how did you fix it?


----------



## rhinestonetransf (Feb 11, 2009)

We had this problem or something similar to this with our hat press made by them - If you hit it will it is opening it doesn't open right. I think we had to unplug if from the wall and let it reset. We left it unpluged for about a min - Don't know if this is any help but I think if you can get it reset the auto open will work like normal.


----------



## TshirtGuru (Jul 9, 2008)

rhinestonetransf said:


> We had this problem or something similar to this with our hat press made by them - If you hit it will it is opening it doesn't open right. I think we had to unplug if from the wall and let it reset. We left it unpluged for about a min - Don't know if this is any help but I think if you can get it reset the auto open will work like normal.


Well that's how the problem started, the gas spring would stop half way up so I would have to kind of help it up manually. Then all of the sudden the gas spring just stopped working all together so it would stay stuck shut. I couldn't even manually raise the press.

So what I did was take the gas spring off the press and one is stuck shut and won't even open, the other gas spring just moves in and out but doesn't resist anything so my guess is both springs are shot. I bought it used as a demo product so I will have to see if I can get replacement parts under warranty. I've only have it 2 weeks.

For now I have to use a makeshift manually lift to hold the press up while I place another shirt on the press.


----------



## itsnotthatbad (Apr 29, 2009)

TshirtGuru said:


> Well that's how the problem started, the gas spring would stop half way up so I would have to kind of help it up manually. Then all of the sudden the gas spring just stopped working all together so it would stay stuck shut. I couldn't even manually raise the press.
> 
> So what I did was take the gas spring off the press and one is stuck shut and won't even open, the other gas spring just moves in and out but doesn't resist anything so my guess is both springs are shot. I bought it used as a demo product so I will have to see if I can get replacement parts under warranty. I've only have it 2 weeks.
> 
> For now I have to use a makeshift manually lift to hold the press up while I place another shirt on the press.


Just FYI, if you didn't try it... You can call Stahls and they'll put you thru to a tech that may be able to talk you thru something over the phone. 

We were trying to figure out how to disable the beeping on our unit bc we were in a place that we didn't want it constantly beeping at a show... Thankfully they had a back room where we were able to set it up because there's no way to disable the sound as it's built into the board!! LOL

Hope you got your problem taken care of.

-K


----------



## JonWye (Feb 13, 2007)

We have a 6 X 6 for labeling and also got sick of the sound. We opened up the case and put a bunch of tape wadded up over the speaker. We can barely hear it now. Since it's auto-open we don't need to know when it's about to pop, so it would be nice to be able to disable that feature.


----------

